# Cpu,mobo,ram



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

I already hv a cabinet, GPU,PSU and monitor and just wanna upgrade my CpU,MOBO and RAM for some hardcore gaming as i m losing a lot on fps on my current config.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming(mostly), video encoding
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:I would prefer products from Intel(procc), ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte(Mobo) and Corsair,Transcend(RAM)
3. What is your MAX budget?
A:25k
4. Planning to overclock? 
Arobably not,but would be good if it can be overclocked
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:windows 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:currently hv 500 gb. HDD is optional
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:Already hv a LG HD monitor 21.5 inch
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:Will be built by me
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:within the next 3 months
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:I just want CPU,MOBO and Ram
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Based in Mumbai


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

Intel i5 760 @ 10
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P @ 11.5
Corsair / GSkill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4
TOTAL 25.5k

Sandybridge will probably come in three(or 4) months. Highly recommend waiting for that.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice suggestion!!
OFFTOPIC :
Whats with the high pricing of i5 & i7 MoBos?I mean 10k procc but 1.5k more than that for the MoBo.Manufacturers should try & lower the price of MoBos a bit!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

^^agreed..the pricing of the mobo should be like their AMD counterparts..

@op go with ishu's config..u can also change the mobo to MSI P55 gd65 @8k and buy a seagate 1tb with the remaining 3k or wd caviar black 500 gb..
The mobo is very good and it does good OCing..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

i suggest a phenom 1090t. though its slightly behind i5 760 in gaming but its price of 11.5k is utmost vfm and its more futureproof. the mobo i mentioned is a good ocer and one of the best 890gx performers..

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws CL7 @ 4.7k

Total - 24.4k


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest a phenom 1090t. though its slightly behind i5 760 in gaming but its price of 11.5k is utmost vfm and its more futureproof. the mobo i mentioned is a good ocer and one of the best 890gx performers..
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
> Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
> ...



Hey thanx for the reply but as i hv never used amd products other than a graphics card, m bit hesitant abt it. i would prefer Intel i series. Also whats vfm?

Also i have seen some reviews for the motherboards in which gigabyte was a clear winner coz it gvs the same performance and also is cheaper than the other mobos.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel i5 760 @ 10
> Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P @ 11.5
> Corsair / GSkill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4
> TOTAL 25.5k
> ...



how abt i7 920...is it worth the money or the same i5 760 can level with it?

Never heard of GSkill....which one is better as per the performance and warranty?
I hv also heard of some RAMS with lifetime warranty...do they really exist?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

VFM - value for money.
AMD has no probs..most of the members use it and it works great..dont worry.
ya, giga one is cheaper than boards like ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 and offers somewhat better performance.

avoid transcend rams. g.skill is very good.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

abhidev said:


> how abt i7 920...is it worth the money or the same i5 760 can level with it?
> 
> Never heard of GSkill....which one is better as per the performance and warranty?
> I hv also heard of some RAMS with lifetime warranty...do they really exist?


lifetime warranty is a myth i guess..
920 is slightly better than 760 owing to the fact that it supports hyper threading..
But when it comes to gaming 760 rules and games are nt affected by HT..
Also if you go with 920 u will have to buy a 1366 chipset mobo which starts at 11k..

Go with 
i5 760 @10k
msi p55gd65 @8k
gskill 4gb ddr3 1600 @4.7k
and team it up with hyper 212 plus cpu cooler @1.8k..
U can easily manage to overclock ur cpu to 4ghz with this cooler and that speed beats anything in competition..

U say 3 months, right?
U can wait for sandy bridge as ishu suggested and then maybe the prices will fall down further and u will have more options..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

i hope you mean i5 760 and not i7 960


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

hey guys check this out...

Theitdepot - Compare

whats sandy bridge...another family of processors from intel huh?

also i5 960???


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i hope you mean i5 760 and not i7 960


oops...obviously..currently on mobile
@abhidev
Sandy bridge is the new batch coming in Q1 2011..it has 32nm architecture..and when it will come the prices of the current batch will fall..

@abhidev
how much did u get the haf 922 for?

@abhidev
how much did u get the haf 922 for?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel i5 760 @ 10
> Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P @ 11.5
> Corsair / GSkill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4
> TOTAL 25.5k


This gets my vote if you want to buy NOW.

Else better wait for Sandy Bridge.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> oops...obviously..currently on mobile
> @abhidev
> Sandy bridge is the new batch coming in Q1 2011..it has 32nm architecture..and when it will come the prices of the current batch will fall..
> 
> ...



Are these goin to be much better than the current ones??

got haf 922 for 6.5k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like.
We can't realy know for before they are launched, but the pre-release review have been good. Seems like a big update.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanx..they will surely be better..but costly too..
However not all of d sandy bridge batch will be released now some will be released later..
Even if u go with the before mentioned rig now it will be future proof..


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

Guys check this out....The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Also i was thinking to go with i7...and did u guys check the compare link i hv posted. Please review the same and post ur suggestions.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

To go with an i7 9** u will have to increase ur budget to more than 30k..
As i said earlier that 920 is not the best at gaming..
If going for i7
i7 950 @15k
1366 mobo gigabyte/
asus @13k
ram mentioned earlier @4.7k

if u are keen on an i7
i7 860 @15k
rest go with the config in the above posts..


----------



## jking (Nov 21, 2010)

In case of RAM take 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz. Choose from following 3 brands as all 3 are good. OCZ,Corsair,GSkill.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

wats the diff between i7 920 and i7 950....which one is better??


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

I7 950 is better..
950 stock speed 3ghz
920 stock speed 2.6ghz

rest of the specs are same..


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> I7 950 is better..
> 950 stock speed 3ghz
> 920 stock speed 2.6ghz
> 
> rest of the specs are same..



Hey then why 920 is costlier than 950?
[from *www.theitdepot.com]
i7 920 - Rs.16160.00
i7 950 - Rs.15730.00


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey then why 920 is costlier than 950?
> [from *www.theitdepot.com]
> i7 920 - Rs.16160.00
> i7 950 - Rs.15730.00


Hardly anything to "worry" about imo. We are techies, not economists.

When you are getting a better thing for a cheaper price? why worry?  Core i7-920 was the first Core i7 launched and has been discontinued. May be the dealer is just trying to clear his stock.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Hardly anything to "worry" about imo. We are techies, not economists.
> 
> When you are getting a better thing for a cheaper price? why worry?  Core i7-920 was the first Core i7 launched and has been discontinued. May be the dealer is just trying to clear his stock.



what would u suggest...is it worth going for i7 950/920 or i5 760? which one is vfm? Also are there no mobos for i7 till 10k and vfm?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

If you can extend your budget to 35k, then i7-950 is a monster.  But anyways, your GPU HD 5770 would be kind of bottle-necking* it in games as it deserves something stronger imho.

Else, only Core i5-760 fits into your budget. So, Core i5-760 gets my vote


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ with *ico*.If you can bump up your budget by 10k then then go for i7 950,which like ico said is a "monster", otherwise i5 760.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> If you can extend your budget to 35k, then i7-950 is a monster.  But anyways, your GPU HD 5770 would be kind of bottle-necking* it in games as it deserves something stronger imho.
> 
> Else, only Core i5-760 fits into your budget. So, Core i5-760 gets my vote



So HD5770 will really be bottleneck...as in what sense???
Also why 35k...i7950 is just 5k more than i5 760 right??


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

It won't be a bottleneck really. I meant it in a light sense. This is why I used the asterisk. What I meant was, when you go for an i7, people generally prefer to have everything top notch.

X58 chipset motherboards for Core i7-9xx (Socket LGA1366) are again 13-15k. And then with i7, you go for 3*2GB DDR3 RAM (tri channel). So, another 1.5k more.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

^^you need to spend 13k atleast for a good x58 mobo!
HD5770 will not be a sort of bottleneck but you wont notice much difference with 760 and 950.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

If you really want i7, get i7 870 @ 14.5k.
It will give you HT / 8 threads. And would not need a x58 and tri ram.

Useless for games but helpful for encoding.

Intel i7 870 @ 14.5
MSI P55 GD65 @ 8
Corsair / GSkill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4
TOTAL 26.5

Intel i5 760 @ 10
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P @ 11.5
Corsair / GSkill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4
TOTAL 25.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

oops didnt see your post ico!!
BTW you can use ram in dual channel too with i7!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

woaah 35k!!!!!!!!! well hv to save up some to reach that budget....then i guess i shall go with core i5 760.what say??


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

Gud choice..
As far as future proofing is concerned i5 760 is a very good cpu..
People still game on c2d..so 760 will last you quite long..no worries..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

+1
It a very good OCer too.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys thanx for the reply...so foll. will be the config

proc - core i5 760
RAM - GSkill/Corsair 2x2gb 1333MHz

pls suggest a motherboard with 16gb of Ram(min), crossfire, usb 3.0 compatible.

Are there mobo which are compatible with i5 and i7 too??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think all i5's are LGA 1156 socket & most i7s are LGA 1336 socket.But there are certain i7's which are LGA 1156 socket like i7 860.Thats why MoBos can't be compatible with both i5 & i7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

@abhi:b4 buying keep the budget in mind.....also add the previous expenses with this one....& check whether its exceeding 65~70k or what.....coz if u want 2 spend ur money on hardcore gaming then dnt hesitate 2 spend money on dat.....otherwise its just an entertainment device....

as for ur query...go for i7 proccy for ultimate gaming.....i5 will give u mid-range gaming...i7 for High-End gaming(full eye-candy) but do consider the cooling part(essential)......

but dnt worry...Mid Range gaming will keep u happy....@least @ home....if wanna c ultimate gaming performance....check the live demos of gaming performances u will drop ur jaws when u c it.....its way sky higher than a mid-range.....& they use liquid nitrogen for c00ling.....


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @abhi:b4 buying keep the budget in mind.....also add the previous expenses with this one....& check whether its exceeding 65~70k or what.....coz if u want 2 spend ur money on hardcore gaming then dnt hesitate 2 spend money on dat.....otherwise its just an entertainment device....
> 
> as for ur query...go for i7 proccy for ultimate gaming.....i5 will give u mid-range gaming...i7 for High-End gaming(full eye-candy) but do consider the cooling part(essential)......
> 
> but dnt worry...Mid Range gaming will keep u happy....@least @ home....if wanna c ultimate gaming performance....check the live demos of gaming performances u will drop ur jaws when u c it.....its way sky higher than a mid-range.....& they use liquid nitrogen for c00ling.....



but many of them suggested that i7 is not useful for gaming as hyper threading is not required for games.
I wanted to go for i7 but to reach that budget i need to save and find someone who can help me sell my current components.

Also do i7 proccy requires a separate cooler to be installed or it comes with one?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Buddy honestly for gaming i5 760 is much more than enough when paired with a good GPU.If you are into CPU intensive tasks like animation,3D rendering,converting,editing a hell lotta videos then go for i7 9xx otherwise i5 760 is good enough for your purpose.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah
GPU is much more important than CPU for gaming. Very few games are CPU intensive.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

i7 comes with a cooler.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah
> GPU is much more important than CPU for gaming. Very few games are CPU intensive.



Ya thats true...the main reason behind this upgrade is coz somehow all the latest games like fifa11,Medal of honour, COD-black ops are lagging on my current config, and when i checked pc stats...it shows cpu usage 100%, so my cpu is a bottleneck here. Thats the reason m stressing more on cpu power, thats all.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't worry!i5 760 would be a beast as compared to your C2D E4500.Oh and I think its supposed to be 4500 not 45000 as you have mentioned in your sig!!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Don't worry!i5 760 would be a beast as compared to your C2D E4500.Oh and I think its supposed to be 4500 not 45000 as you have mentioned in your sig!!



ya it should be 4500. But seriously if u were in my place what would u opt for i5 760 or i7 950? I mean i want the best of the best which can sustain atleast upto next 4-5 yrs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would go for a damn good GPU with i5 cause the money you save by not going for i7+compatible MoBo could be invested in for a better GPU.Even an i3 would sustain for 4 years!It all depends on for what purpose are you gonna use your PC.Since its gaming for you GPU is of prime importance n CPU comes after it.
Anyways cutting to the chase,I would go for i5 760!


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanx for the reply pal...but can u pls tell me how can i sell my current components


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

..I dunno buddy!!Even I wanna sell my old CPU!Inquire in the shops at your place if anyone is ready to buy a 2nd hand system since you got all the old components working.
Or you can also open a thread in the "Bazaar" section of TDF.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

@abhi:cooler is nothing is but fan...& every cpu comes with stock fan....
people use external cooler bcoz it gives good rpm & cooling....

if u couldnt sell ur old components then add them 2 ur hardware musuem.....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 22, 2010)

abhidev said:


> ya it should be 4500. But seriously if u were in my place what would u opt for i5 760 or i7 950? I mean i want the best of the best which can sustain atleast upto next 4-5 yrs.



i'm in the same situation..but after months of head banging i can tell u that i5 760 is a rock solid performer..very good in gaming(not the best as that would be the i7 950 and above)..and a cool overclocker too..
Also gpu has the upperhand in gaming than cpu..
Another thing, these aftermarket coolers that you were asking abt have better heat sinks and coolers than stock one's..the stock are just meant for normal usage..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

abhidev said:


> but many of them suggested that i7 is not useful for gaming as hyper threading is not required for games.



nothing like "not useful". not much of an advantage over i5 7*0.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah
> GPU is much more important than CPU for gaming. Very few games are CPU intensive.



a good balance between CPU & GPU should be there. else ppls will buy Intel Atom + HD5970.



ssb1551 said:


> ..I dunno buddy!!Even I wanna sell my old CPU!Inquire in the shops at your place if anyone is ready to buy a 2nd hand system since you got all the old components working.
> Or you can also open a thread in the "Bazaar" section of TDF.



ask some local cafe if they deal in used PCs.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> a good balance between CPU & GPU should be there. else ppls will buy Intel Atom + HD5970.



 I said GPU is more important than CPU. Not that CPU is useless.
And hence I suggested the i5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta: Sam knows dat GPU is more important....but CPU shud be in synchronise with GPU......i.e balance....& not overhead to GPU.....


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^WAT!!!"not overhead to GPU"!..
Even *Ishu* knows that CPU shouldn't be utter crap!!The discussion(or rather the statement by Ishu) was contextual i.e in this case i5 & i7.It wasn't a generic statement.
So please get off his back!!
PEACE!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes karan, I know sam knows that. It was meant for the OP who was a little confused betwen the two choices.

Thanks ssb, appreciated.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

Guys relax....the only concern is currently my cpu is a bottleneck and i don't want cpu to be a bottleneck in future...thats why i was stressing more on i7 as its more powerful than i5...thats all.
Also the new series of processors which are going to be released next year are gonna be monsters in terms of performance and also will have an on-board GPU which can play games like Batman - AA and Dragon age origins at low settings without any problems. So i wanted to get something which wouldn't be out of league for the next 4-5 yrs(i know thats a lot to ask)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

Even if games start using 4 cores, i5 will be as good as i7 clock to clock.
After 4-5 years i5 and i7 will be crap


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

We don't know whether the yet-to-be-launched processors will be monsters or not,so it wouldn't be correct to have such assumptions.I mean i7 9xx itself is a monster!!
Technology changes buddy,sometimes soon & sometimes it takes time.I mean who knows what will happen 4-5 years down the line.For all we know AMD might come up with something good which would have the potential to beat current i7's.Who knows?But as of now i5 won't be outta any league!Its a rock solid performer!So don't be on pins & needles & go for i5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Even if games start using 4 cores, i5 will be as good as i7 clock to clock.
> After 4-5 years i5 and i7 will be crap



Yes..y 2 worry abt if  corei5 or i7...will be future proof or not for next 4-5yrs.....
remember moore's law....
but core-i5 or i7 will run all games......for the next 4~5yrs......


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

guys check out this if u haven't.

Well first i need to sell my old components and add up the money that i get from it to get the desired core i5 760/i7 950(still in dilema )


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2010)

Sandy bridge is a different breed.. 
Btw look at all the spec of the new proccy..they all have 6mb L3 cache..as compared to 8 of i5 760(more memory in the L3 cache means better performance)..m nt saying the i5 760 will be better than SB..but if u go with it now u can rest assure that it will take u smoothly for a few years or more..
Regarding the i5 vs i7..if u have around 10k extra go for i7..but if not 760 performs quite close to 950..


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys...can u pls tell me how much the following cost
I7 920/950/870/860
I5 750/760


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 24, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys...can u pls tell me how much the following cost


I7 920(13500)/950(15000)/870(14000)/860(14000)
I5 750(9500)/760(10000)

Check out these for prices
*www.smcinternational.in
*www.deltapage.com
*www.lynx-india.com
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys...can u pls tell me how much the following cost
> I7 920/950/870/860
> I5 750/760



just go to theitwares.com
or primeabgb.com or techshop.in

take the phone of the dealers call them get ur quote.....which will vary frm the prices posted here.......


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2010)

core i5 760 is certainly better than 750 but can u guys tell me which one is the best in the i7 series i hv mentioned?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 24, 2010)

^^I7 950...(in 1366 chipset)
and i7 870(in 1156 chipset)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

abhidev said:


> core i5 760 is certainly better than 750 but can u guys tell me which one is the best in the i7 series i hv mentioned?



Core i5 760 is the same chip as Core i5 750 only the multiplier is increased & also
the stock frequency....

see here 
Intel Core i5 I5-750 vs Intel Core i5 I5-760


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2010)

Who wins between i7 950/870?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2010)

^^i7 950 in general......


----------



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys ....pls read this. Its an old article...but it says i7 860 is a better choice- price and feature wise...any suggestions.

Guys pls reply....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone here......pls reply guys....


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Then buy it. We can't spoon feed you here. We have already given you 3 pages of advice.

You can't go wrong any path you go, imo.

Core i5-760 + P55 is good, Core i7-870 + P55 is good, Core i7-950 + X58 is good. The only difference is price.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2010)

@abhidev: wat ico is telling u is ryt......
jst looks @ico's avatar & imagine the left 1 is u & right 1 is ico...who is telling..."its been
so long now pls buy the proccy".....& c the page is thumping.......


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

ico said:


> Then buy it. We can't spoon feed you here. We have already given you 3 pages of advice.
> 
> You can't go wrong any path you go, imo.
> 
> Core i5-760 + P55 is good, Core i7-870 + P55 is good, Core i7-950 + X58 is good. The only difference is price.



ya right...great advice..thank you for ur time and energy. All i asked was to read the post....i had a doubt and so i posted the same here...nobody is asking you to spoon feed me. Anyways thanx.



KaranTh85 said:


> @abhidev: wat ico is telling u is ryt......
> jst looks @ico's avatar & imagine the left 1 is u & right 1 is ico...who is telling..."its been
> so long now pls buy the proccy".....& c the page is thumping.......



thank you buddy...


----------

